# Using the Vinbrite filter



## Mark (Mar 6, 2007)

I just bottled by first wine (a VR Shiraz). Yeh!




Turned out a bit sweeter and thinner than expected, but we'll see what it's like in a month or so. Either way I'm gonna enjoy every drop of it!


Question on using the Vinbrite filter. I filtered from the carboy into my primary (because I was going to bottle from there), using my tubing from the filter to the bottom of the primary to prevent splashing. After a while it seemed like the backpressure was interfering with the flow through the filter so I took the tube off. But then the stream from the filter from the top of the primary all the way down to the wine level seemed like it was adding too much air so I sat there for the next 30 minutes or so holding the filter a few inches above the wine level to minimize splashing. Was that necessary? Does it hurt anything to just let it fall the 12 inches or so and splash into the primary?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably the flow slowing down was the effect of the filter filling up slightly(the pad). If you look when you are done, you will notice kind of a slimy looking deposit on the pad. I would use the tube and just allow an hour to filter the batch. If it plugs too quickly, the wine probably hadn't cleared enough. Don't rely on the filter to clean the wine- just use it to give a final shine.


Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Mark (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Appleman!


The wine was clear when I started, it's just that I haven't mastered the art of racking without picking up sediment and didn't want any in the bottles. When I was done, the filter had stopped alot of fine, slimy stuff, and it wasn't clogged because the filter output was fairly continuous through the end of the 6 gallons. It just seemed that once I had a few inches in the primary the filter's output slowed substantially when the tube was submerged.


I think this calls for an experiment this weekend - I'll run a full carboy of tap water through a new filter pad and see what happens...


----------



## masta (Mar 6, 2007)

Mark,
I have a Vinbrite filter and have used it a few times to filter and don't be real concerned about the oxidation of the wine from the free fall. They are designed to be placed on top of a carboy. 


The tubing into the liquid off the bottom definitely will cause some back pressure. Even though it may be a small amount it can really make a difference since you don't have much driving force at all depending on the height of you carboy you are pulling the wine from.



Adding the extra 1/4 tsp of K-meta to your wine for extended aging as per the instructions before this process will provide extra protection and peace of mind if it really bothers you.





Congrats on the first batch in the bottle!


----------



## Mark (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks! I think I'm still going to experiment with water just to see what happens, but its good to know that letting it fall out of the filter is OK, too. Does the k-meta have to be added before filtering or will it work just as well after? Adding it before filtering will stir up what little sediment there is at the bottom, and that's what I'm trying to get rid of...


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2007)

If you add it when you stabilize and fine with the packets that come in the kit it will give you the added protection. But if have a kit pass this stage you certainly canadd it later.


I add it to all my kits even those I think will be consumed before 6 months.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 7, 2007)

I wanted to throw in my 2 cents on this...


You need to be VERY careful when handling the Vinbrite before it has completed the full 6 gallons. When the unit is full of wine, any sort of preasure on theflimsy bottom of the unit can cause a tear in the filter. At that point, everything goes through the tear and very little filtering occurs. And yes, I have picked the thing up in my impatience and done this. The bad news, cloudy wine that needs to be filtered again. The good news, it takes much less time to go through the filtering cycle.


----------



## Mark (Mar 12, 2007)

I was very careful handling the filter, but mainly because I didn't want to contaminate the wine with my clean (but probably not sanitized enough) hands - never thought about tearing the filter (which didn't happen)...


There's that impatience thing again. Sure wish George could bottle that - it'd be a big seller!


Many thanks to all!


----------

